# It's Me and the Dog!



## Lynne (Nov 27, 2008)

It's 12:45 and the turkey is cooking, the onions are baking.  My husband and daughter are still sleeping.  Now, even my shepherd is asleep.  All three are lazy butts.  What a boring day :/


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 27, 2008)

Lynne said:


> It's 12:45 and the turkey is cooking, the onions are baking. My husband and daughter are still sleeping. Now, even my shepherd is asleep. All three are lazy butts. What a boring day :/


 
Everybody is up around here but I still would like to be alone cooking. Later is when everybody and there mamma comes over.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 27, 2008)

Here it is me, myself and I ... we're having a party!


----------



## Lynne (Nov 27, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Everybody is up around here but I still would like to be alone cooking. Later is when everybody and there mamma comes over.


 Are you doing all the cooking?

You've got a point about being alone when cooking.  My husband and daughter usually stay in the living room when I'm cooking.  We live about 8 hours from in-laws but when we have had Thanksgiving or Christmas dinner with them it's a pain.  My father-in-law walks around when I'm taking stuff out of the oven and my mother-in-law hovers over stuff.  I worry one of her nose hairs will drop into a casserole


----------



## Lynne (Nov 27, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> Here it is me, myself and I ... we're having a party!


 I like being alone but not too alone.

So, do you have a date with Jack?


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 27, 2008)

Lynne said:


> I like being alone but not too alone.
> 
> So, do you have a date with Jack?


 
That could go either way ... most likely not.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 27, 2008)

Don't feel bad Lynne... we celebrated Thanksgiving on Sunday so that everyone that wanted to come would be off work by then... today... it's pizza... DiGorgnio which didn't come out quite right... oh well... 

Have a good turkey day. Besides after dinner YOU go take a nap and make everyone else (INCLUDING the dog) clean up! :uhyeah:


----------



## Lynne (Nov 27, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Don't feel bad Lynne... we celebrated Thanksgiving on Sunday so that everyone that wanted to come would be off work by then... today... it's pizza... DiGorgnio which didn't come out quite right... oh well...
> 
> Have a good turkey day. Besides after dinner YOU go take a nap and make everyone else (INCLUDING the dog) clean up! :uhyeah:


 The dog will definitely be cleaning up - he gets a fabulous dinner tonight.

What happened with the pizza?  My lower oven is somewhere between 25 and 50 degrees too high.  For pizzas, I turn it down 50 degrees so they don't get too dark.  Have you tried the Foccacia thick crust pizzas?  They are sooo good.


----------



## Lynne (Nov 27, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> That could go either way ... most likely not.


----------



## Lynne (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm off to cook green beans with bacon, dressing, etc.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Just curious, anyone going to MA class on Friday or Saturday, or working out?


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 27, 2008)

Lynne said:


> I'm off to cook green beans with bacon, dressing, etc.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> Just curious, anyone going to MA class on Friday or Saturday, or working out?


 
I'll be working out tomorrow, if not later tonight. My school is open on Saturday for all classes.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 27, 2008)

Lynne said:


> Are you doing all the cooking?
> 
> You've got a point about being alone when cooking. My husband and daughter usually stay in the living room when I'm cooking. We live about 8 hours from in-laws but when we have had Thanksgiving or Christmas dinner with them it's a pain. My father-in-law walks around when I'm taking stuff out of the oven and my mother-in-law hovers over stuff. I worry one of her nose hairs will drop into a casserole


 
For the most part Yes nut I like it that way


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 27, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> I'll be working out tomorrow, if not later tonight. My school is open on Saturday for all classes.


 
Yea we have classes on Saturday as well.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 27, 2008)

Well my family is watching music videos.  I am the outcast there as music videos just do not do it for me.  However, on the internet I am not to much of an outcast! :rofl:


----------



## Lynne (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm trying to decide whether to go to class on Saturday - not sure.

I had cooked the giblets and "other stuff" with the turkey neck for my dog.  I picked off the meat from the neck and threw the neck in the trash.  Doggone if my dog didn't get the turkey neck out of the trash.  He's not food aggressive but I knew there was no way I'd be able to get a turkey neck from him.  He ate the thing in less than two minutes.  Pig.


----------



## Lynne (Nov 27, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Well my family is watching music videos. I am the outcast there as music videos just do not do it for me. However, on the internet I am not to much of an outcast! :rofl:


 I'm rarely in the mood for music videos.  Most of them are stupid.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 27, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> Here it is me, myself and I ... we're having a party!


 
Hey, I'll trade places with you. It's 11:40am right now and within the next hour we will have almost 40 people here... I have mixed feelings.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 27, 2008)

QUI-GON said:


> Hey, I'll trade places with you. It's 11:40am right now and within the next hour we will have almost 40 people here... I have mixed feelings.


 
Would you like a few more?


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 27, 2008)

QUI-GON said:


> Hey, I'll trade places with you. It's 11:40am right now and within the next hour we will have almost 40 people here... I have mixed feelings.


 
Yeah, I would have mixed feelings as well. That's a bit much for me ... LOL


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 27, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> Yeah, I would have mixed feelings as well. That's a bit much for me ... LOL


 
14 I believe anything over opne would be to much except inside the Dojaang


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 27, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> 14 I believe anything over opne would be to much except inside the Dojaang


 
Ain't that the truth ... LOL


----------



## arnisador (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm one satsified turkey customer!


----------



## Kacey (Nov 27, 2008)

My dog very happily ate the giblets; the neck is being saved for soup, which will be made from the turkey carcass once I get it carved up - yes, I cooked a turkey, put it in the refrigerator, and went to a friend's house for Thanksgiving - but that's just because a) I love turkey and b) it was cheap!

Tomorrow I will carve the turkey, keep the breast meat for sandwiches, the dark meat for casseroles, and the carcass for soup, which will be started as soon as I get the turkey carved.  Yum!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 27, 2008)

Well here come leftover for the week.


----------



## Lynne (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm going to make turkey enchiladas, homemade guacamole, and homemade Spanish rice.  Maybe I'd better go to class Saturday!


----------



## Carol (Nov 28, 2008)

Sounds wonderful Lynne!  

I'm at my mom's place for the weekend, I think she's going to make some turkey soup.

Quote from my nearly-75 year old mom...

"Carol, I upgraded the internet to 10 Megabits. Is that fast enough for you?"  :lfao:


----------



## Lynne (Nov 28, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Sounds wonderful Lynne!
> 
> I'm at my mom's place for the weekend, I think she's going to make some turkey soup.
> 
> ...


 Turkey soup sounds yummy.  I'm freezing right now.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 28, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Sounds wonderful Lynne!
> 
> I'm at my mom's place for the weekend, I think she's going to make some turkey soup.



I've already started my turkey soup - the turkey carcass, the cooking drippings (juice skimmed of fat) and some chicken broth are in the crock pot.  Once the frame is cooked enough to strip the meat from the bones I'll clean it off, put the meat back and add some more, and then add mixed dried beans - it should be ready to eat tomorrow night.



Carol Kaur said:


> Quote from my nearly-75 year old mom...
> 
> "Carol, I upgraded the internet to 10 Megabits. Is that fast enough for you?"  :lfao:



Uh... well, as long as she's happy, who cares?


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 28, 2008)

Yu may find this odd lol but turkey dripping is wonderful on toast as is chicken, chicken beef and lamb dripping. Pour it off, let it set and then its gorgeous! it's a very British thing perhaps!


----------



## donna (Nov 28, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Yu may find this odd lol but turkey dripping is wonderful on toast as is chicken, chicken beef and lamb dripping. Pour it off, let it set and then its gorgeous! it's a very British thing perhaps!


A lot of Aussies like it too, although it seems to be a generation thing. My kids think it is gross.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 28, 2008)

donna said:


> A lot of Aussies like it too, although it seems to be a generation thing. My kids think it is gross.


 
LOL! We are short handed at work at the moment so keep getting called in, am completely knackered so when I do get home a cuppa and a couple of slices of toast and dripping are just the thing then bed before getting up at five again! Can't work any more this week so I am going to play catch tomorrow, just going to bed now. Sadly no dripping but toast dripping with butter pretty good too lol!


----------



## donna (Nov 28, 2008)

Real butter!! and proper thick toast...drool


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2008)

Had turkey again today...


----------



## Kacey (Nov 28, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Had turkey again today...



Me too - with more to come.  Today I had a slice of breast meat with stuffing for lunch.  For dinner I had turkey casserole (chopped turkey mixed with cream of mushroom soup and mushrooms, topped with stuffing, and baked).  I ate both of these while waiting for the turkey carcass to finish cooking down, so I could remove the remaining meat from the bones; now I'm just waiting for the beans to finish soaking so I can add them to the soup, along with some more turkey meat (turkey soup... mmm....) and some vegetables (to be determined).


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 28, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Had turkey again today...


 
Turkey and Honey Baked Ham


----------



## Lynne (Nov 29, 2008)

I made the turkey enchiladas last night, homemade guacamole, and Spanish rice.  I used 4 cups of turkey meat which made a 13 x 9 casserole - just huge.  I made another pumpkin pie as well.  All of it was very good.

The scales showed a two pound weight gain this morning.  There is no way I overate by 7000 calories over two days.  It has to be fluid.  Yes, it was dumb to get on the scales...


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 29, 2008)

Do you all have turkey again at Christmas? 

I have two American children who come to our classes, dad is army officer on exchange here, they smiled like anything when I wished them happy Thanksgiving lol. That's thanks to MT I knew. They have another 18 months with us then are going back to the States, I'll be asking for help finding them a MA club when they find out where they are going.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2008)

I'll have turkey again today, and yes again at Xmas!


----------



## Lynne (Nov 29, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Do you all have turkey again at Christmas?
> 
> I have two American children who come to our classes, dad is army officer on exchange here, they smiled like anything when I wished them happy Thanksgiving lol. That's thanks to MT I knew. They have another 18 months with us then are going back to the States, I'll be asking for help finding them a MA club when they find out where they are going.


 We have it again at Christmas, just a month later.  For the non-Jewish folks, we usually have a ham, too.


----------



## Lynne (Nov 29, 2008)

arnisador said:


> I'll have turkey again today, and yes again at Xmas!


Are you getting sick of turkey?


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 29, 2008)

Christmas here always used to be celebrated with goose not turkey, turkey's become more popular due to being a lot cheaper. Goose however at any time is delicious!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2008)

Lynne said:


> Are you getting sick of turkey?



Yeah, we are consigning the rest to casserole makings and switching to something else for lunch tomorrow, even though we could probably make another meal of it...


----------

